# Does anyone know?



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Is this for real? http://www.redbullroadrage.com/index.htm

Check out the list of guys who are doing this.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

i heard about this...i think it's legit, i'm definately gonna watch it if it is


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Tuna Canyon?*

I don't like driving down that road. Racing down it? Crazy.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

rocco said:


> Is this for real? http://www.redbullroadrage.com/index.htm
> 
> Check out the list of guys who are doing this.


Great idea, a form of bike racing the US public would probably watch. I know I will.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

svend said:


> Great idea, a form of bike racing the US public would probably watch. I know I will.


From all that I've read so far this thing may be pushing the limits of practicality and reality even as a wacked one off event. Would Paolo Salvodelli come all the way over here to risk his neck in this thing? I have my doubts, but it sure would cool if he did. I hope no one gets hurt too bad on this -18% grade death trap.


----------

